
FreeBSD 10 iwn problems - jimsojim
http://www.daemonology.net/blog/2015-01-13-freebsd-10-iwn-problems.html
======
brudgers
Another way to disseminate this sort of information is to ask (use the error
in the title) and self answer the question on StackExchange Linux
([https://unix.stackexchange.com/](https://unix.stackexchange.com/)) because
StackExchange does SEO on it's answers, the content is Creative Commons, and
the URI for the question and answer is likely to remain stable...more so than
the typical personal website.

~~~
cperciva
_the URI for the question and answer is likely to remain stable...more so than
the typical personal website_

Considering that my personal website has been around for longer than
stackoverflow, I'm inclined to disagree with you here.

~~~
brudgers
I was aware of the possibility when I wrote what I wrote but I wrote it anyway
because I was giving general advice.

The method used for discoverability is burdened by the information being
siloed. Good information stuck in silos was the problem Spolsky and Atwood set
out to solve. Forum threads and blogposts and pagerank are a suboptimal way to
disseminate technical information (yes, I drank the Koolaid).

On StackExchange answers are open source. If the answer is wrong, anyone can
edit it. This is particularly important because correct answers at |t1| can
become incorrect at |t2|. Versions change.

Heck, answers can even be edited to cover corner cases. This seems a better
way to handle the "duty calls" for technical issues.

